# Zebra Snail



## nicolesbetta (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi all!
I've had my rosetail betta for about a month and a half now. I purchased him with a black mystery snail who sadly just died. The water is heated to about 78-80 degrees, with gravel, betta hammock and a new live plant. (he before had a silk plant). 

I cleaned my tank and let my betta live alone for a couple days. I just added one zebra snail to the tank with the new live plant. My betta now swims around like crazy! He swims all over the tank showing his pretty tail. Is it something I added? He just seems much happier than before. 

Also my tank still looks somewhat dull. I was thinking of adding at least one more zebra snail. Does anyone know if zebra snails do better in groups/ do they prefer to live with other snails? 

Is there any tank mates that bettas actually are social with? My fish does not seem too aggressive. He doesn't flare up at his own reflection and just poked at the snail in the beginning, now he doesn't care.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Bettas don't socialise with any fish sadly. They tolerate some fish but they will not "socialise"  They are lone wolves of the fish kingdom!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BettaNard said:


> Bettas don't socialise with any fish sadly. They tolerate some fish but they will not "socialise"  They are lone wolves of the fish kingdom!


I know people say that but it's not my experience. For example, when Clooney had caudal damage after catching it in something I moved him from the community to a 2.5 to heal. He wouldn't eat and was listless even though it was well-planted. After three days I put him back in his community and he perked up and started eating and exploring.

There are certainly Betta that aren't meant to have tank mates and I've owned them; but 99% of those I've had in community tanks have done extremely well and not stressed at all. It does depend on tank size and tank mates chosen as you don't want to put them in with a grown Oscar. ;-)


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

That's true, everyone's betta is different 

But do they really "socialise" with other fish though?

But if nicole's betta isn't aggressive it would be safe to say you should be able to get some fish mates!

And yes, no full grown Oscars or full grown Ghost knife fish ;D
I wanted a ghost knife fish in my tank and googled how big they get and was shocked! That thing would probably eat my betta in one gulp lol


----------

